# Confirmaton of the aluminum block 2.5T, and possible horsepower for TTRS



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

New RS3 sedan previewed by Audi corporate. Looks like it's coming with the RS3 facelift and this is likely to be the powertrain in the TTRS.

http://www.quattroworld.com/future-models/2018-audi-rs-3-sedan-confirmed/


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Too bad it looks so dull. The M2 will outsell it 5:1 especially where it will probably be priced (I had high hopes for this car! - Bring me the Clubsport!)


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

spinnetti said:


> Too bad it looks so dull. The M2 will outsell it 5:1 especially where it will probably be priced (I had high hopes for this car! - Bring me the Clubsport!)


My EXACT thoughts and outlook. Utter disappointment


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

spinnetti said:


> Too bad it looks so dull. The M2 will outsell it 5:1 especially where it will probably be priced (I had high hopes for this car! - Bring me the Clubsport!)


The USA M2 coming in close to 3500lb is a big knock against it for me. Audi lists the curb weight of the current TTS at 3230, so I'm hoping The TTRS doesn't come in too much higher than that with the 5 cyl.


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)

illbillTS said:


> The USA M2 coming in close to 3500lb is a big knock against it for me. Audi lists the curb weight of the current TTS at 3230, so I'm hoping The TTRS doesn't come in too much higher than that with the 5 cyl.


the aluminum block is lighter than the steal block in the TTS.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, about 20-25 Kg lighter then the old iron version.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*It will be interesting to see the RS3 overall performance. I don't have high hopes*

The S3 overall performance in the Car & Driver latest Lightning Lap tests was a big disappointment to me, coming in significantly slower than the Mk 2 TTS despite its HP advantage (and the Mk 2 TTS was slightly slower than the M235). RS3 will need considerable suspension tuning to make it competitive even with the M235 and will probably not be able to touch the true M2 about to be released. With the M235 MSRP starting in the low $40s BMW offering much deeper discounts than Audi, The RS3 starting in the $50s,. I think most folks will opt for the better bang for the buck M235. Also the 2 series offers a manual tranny.

I expect the TTRS to be totally awesome but I worry about pricing


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

R5T said:


> Yes, about 20-25 Kg lighter then the old iron version.


That's great...now have to wait to see the pricing comparison between the 718 Cayman S and MK3 TTRS


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll bet the 718 Cayman S will still be more expensive, but by how much is the presumed relevant question.  

Interesting that the Mk3 TTRS is 5-cylinder (as prior) but the 718 is now a turbo-4.




illbillTS said:


> That's great...now have to wait to see the pricing comparison between the 718 Cayman S and MK3 TTRS


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Huey52 said:


> I'll bet the 718 Cayman S will still be more expensive, but by how much is the presumed relevant question.
> 
> Interesting that the Mk3 TTRS is 5-cylinder (as prior) but the 718 is now a turbo-4.


And Porsche is going to swap pricing on the Cayman and Boxster with the introduction of the 718. It never made any sense that the coupe was more expensive than the convertible and they're supposed to be addressing that.


----------

